# Mein Teichprojekt



## Icke (7. Nov. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte euch kurz mal mein geplantes Projekt vorstellen und hoffe eure Tipps und Ratschläge.
Imhang ist eine Skizze.
Das ganze soll im Rahmen einer Gartenbahn entstehen.
Der Teichbereich besteht schon seit Anfang der 90er; war bisher jedoch eher eine Pfütze von max. 10 cm Tiefe.
Den dunkelblau skizzierte Teil habe ich jetzt tiefer ausgegraben.
Der größere Teich rechts ist auch schon fertig ausgehoben.
Vorallem frage ich mich nun, welche Folie am besten für die Teichanlage geeignet ist, und welches Material sonst gut geeignet ist.

Aus dem großen Teich rechts soll durch einen Skimmer und einen Grundabfluss das Wasser in den Bach gepumpt werden, in dem Stufenweise kleinere Filterbecken integriert sind.
Der Bach mündet dann in den kleineren Teich, der wiederum durch einen flachen Kanal mit dem großen Teich verbunden ist.

Danke schonmal für jede Hilfe und eure Kritik.
Grüße
"Icke"


----------



## Annett (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo "Icke",

Herzlich Willkommen im bei uns im Teichforum.  

Leider kann man Deiner Skizze überhaupt keine Teichausmaße, d.h. Länge und Breite, entnehmen. 

Wann willst Du denn die Folie einlegen? Je nach Wärme und Geldbeutel bieten sich entweder 1mm PVC- oder EPDM-Folie an....
Manche Anbieter konfektionieren Dir die Folie auch passend, sodass Du weniger Verschnitt hast (PVC). 

Sollen da später Fische (Koi?) rein, oder warum der geplante Bodenablauf?


----------



## Icke (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort. 

Tut mir leid, irgendwie muss ich die Maßeinheiten vergessen haben.  

Also der Kanal ist etwa 5 Meter lang. Ich denke damit müsste man sich die restlichen Maße in etwa erschliessen können.
Den kanal hab ich heute ausgehoben. 
Tiefe: 20cm
Breite: 30cm

Die Folie wollte ich eigentlich schon demnächst einlegen. Zur zeit ist es ja noch nicht so sehr kalt: etwa 16°C sollen es die nächste Woche hier ja noch werden.

Bei PVC kann man die Stücklungen ja, kleben, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.
Allerdings hatte ich auch von einer Folie gelesen, die man mit Heißluft "verschweissen" kann...
Was wären denn die Vorteile der EPDM-Folie ?
Welche Stärke sollte man denn nehmen ? Du schreibst 1mm... Ich frage mich, wozu die 0,5mm Folie dient, wenn 1mm Folie doch eigentlich viel stabiler sein müsste.


In den großen Teich rechts sollen später ein paar Goldfischchen.

Zudem wüsste ich gerne noch, ob ihr mir eine geeignete Pumpe vorschlagen könntet. Ich hatte im Netz irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass die Preiswerten Pumpen meistens sehr viel Strom verbrauchen. Der Preisunterschied zu dne teuren soll allerdings schon schnell wieder drin sein, da sie wohl sehr viel sparsamer sind.

EDIT: 





> Sollen da später Fische (Koi?) rein, oder warum der geplante Bodenablauf?


Benötigt man, wenn kein Fischbessatz im Teich ist etwa keinen Bodenablauf, sondern nur einen Skimmer ?

Weiß jemand, was hier für Folie verwendet wurde ?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6625


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*



			
				Icke schrieb:
			
		

> Bei PVC kann man die Stücklungen ja, kleben, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.
> Allerdings hatte ich auch von einer Folie gelesen, die man mit Heißluft "verschweissen" kann...
> Was wären denn die Vorteile der EPDM-Folie ?
> Welche Stärke sollte man denn nehmen ? Du schreibst 1mm... Ich frage mich, wozu die 0,5mm Folie dient, wenn 1mm Folie doch eigentlich viel stabiler sein müsste.



Hallo,.. (PS: eigentlich hätte Annett den Threat auch direkt in "Bau eines Teiches" verschieben können, ist ja noch viel zu tun  )

Also eine PVC Folie lässt sich natürlich wunderbar kleben (an einzelnen Stellen) und auch mit einem Heissluftfön verschweissen,.. (so macht es eh
der Hersteller, wenn du fertig angepasste PVC-Folien bestellst).

Vergiss das "selbermachen" mit Fön und besser auch das Kleben (wenn es mehr als 1m zum z.B. Verbinden sein soll).
Bei der heutigen Luftfeuchtigkeit in der Luft, wirst du auch nicht mehr vernünftig kleben können.

0,5mm Folie ist (meiner Meinung nach) eher verschenktes Geld,..
Bei einem Teich ist pro m2 die Folie am Ende das günstigste... bestell dir dien passenden Zuschnitt einfach im Internet.
Ich will nicht schon wieder Reklame für NG machen, aber guck dir mal zum Verstädnis die Homepage von Naturagart an.
Da werden dir auch die unterschiedlichen Folien erklärt. (EPDM ist auch bei tieferen Temp. noch geschmeidiger)

Wenn du aus dem "Hauptteich" direkt in den Bachlauf pumpen willst, wozu dann einen aufwendigen Bodenablauf ??
du brauchst dann seitlich ja auch noch den passenden Pumpenschacht (PS: das ganze auch frostsicher).

Deiner Zeichnung nach würde ich einfach die Pumpe in den Teich stellen.
Pumpe: eine normal Gute wird ja nach Leistung ca. 230-300 Euro kosten (wäre das o.k. ?)
z.B. sowas: (man muss immer die Pumenleistung (l/min) mit der elektrischen Leistung ins Verhältniss setzem)
http://www.messner-pumpen.de/index.php?idart=9&sub=yes&parent=2&idcat=6&lang=1&idlang=1&produkt=713

PPS: ich würde dir zeitlich eher vorschlagen, plan in Ruhe noch etwas und bau erst im nächsten Jahr um.
( lass dir mal das Heft von NG zukommen)
mfG.


----------



## Annett (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Moin.

[OT]Annett hat bereits verschoben..... sie hat da gestern nicht so drauf geachtet, da nebenher noch andere "Baustellen". [/OT]

@Icke
Du hast nicht zufällig ein paar richtige Fotos von der Stelle? 
Wenn man die User hier mit genug Infos füttert, können sie nämlich richtig kreativ werden.  
Vielleicht könnte man die Bahn auch unter einem Wasserfall (mit Hilfe eines Tunnels) durchfahren lassen.... 

Den Kanal würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht zu klein machen, sonst bleibt Dir da durch die hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit kein Substrat auf der Folie.
Und bei der angestrebten Tiefe ist das Mist für PVC-Folie (UV-Strahlung läßt sie rapide altern) und für die Optik sowieso. 
Warum gestaltest Du ihn nicht als sanft fließenden Bachlauf?

Man kann PVC durchaus kleben, aber das würde ich an Deiner Stelle erstmal mit zwei schmalen, aber langen Bahnen üben, bevor ich das wirklich für den ganzen Teich einplane. 
Wir haben damals "nur" eine 8m lange gerade Naht geklebt, weil der Teich eine L-Form hatte..... man bekommt dabei mehr Falten hin, als man denkt!
PVC Folie braucht mehr als 16°C Lufttemperatur um weich zu werden - ganz wichtig ist richtig starke Sonneneinstrahlung am Verlegetag. Sonst ärgerst Du Dich schwarz über die steife Folie.




> Benötigt man, wenn kein Fischbessatz im Teich ist etwa keinen Bodenablauf, sondern nur einen Skimmer ?


Für einen Teich ohne Fischbesatz brauchst Du noch nicht mal einen Skimmer - wenn Du richtig gebaut hast, im Herbst ein Netz spannst und mit etwas Dreck auf der Oberfläche leben kannst. 
Man muss sich eben immer fragen "Was will ich?". 
Wenn der erste Bach (Warum kein Wasserfall?) nicht dauerhaft laufen muss, kann man da Strom sparen.... usw. 

Am Besten wirfst Du mal einen Blick in die Fachbeiträge. Wenn Du selbst planen + bauen willst, kommst Du um ein wenig Grundwissen einfach nicht herum. 
Firma Naturagart kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen. Als Ideenspender sind sie richtig gut!


----------



## Icke (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Wegen der Klebestellen: Ich möchte nur den Teil des Kanals an die beiden Folien der Teiche kleben. Für beide Teiche jeweils eine Folie und für die Kanal einen Extrastreifen erschien mir einfacher, als einer große Folie für alles.

Wie genau geht das mit dem Heißluftverschweissen ? Werden da einfach die beiden Folien mit einer herkömmlchen Heißluftpistole verschnmolzen ?


----------



## Icke (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

So,
jetzt hab ich mal ein paar Fotos gemacht und bei einem auch das geplante eingezeichnet. Ich hoffe es ist alles erkennbar. 

EDIT: Achso, ich hab vergessen die Pflanzzonen einzuzeichnen. Die Pflanzen sollen in den Flachwasserbereichen zwischen den Wasserfällen gepflanzt werden.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Berliner  

Jau,.. der Bahnhof sieht auch schon klasse aus  
Mit den Bildern kann man sich das ganze schon gut vorstellen,..
die grau gezeichnete Brücke sieht ja 3D mässig fast fertig aus 

jau,.. bei der Anordnung sollte man selber kleben oder schweissen,..
besser vielleicht auch beides.
(mit dem Heissluftfön üben,.. und dann am besten trotzdem noch nen zweiten Streifen drüber kleben),.. oder statt schweissen (so heisst das Erhitzen und dann zusammfügen) einmal kleben und dann noch einen Streifen drüber.
(beim schweissen gibt es die Gefahr schnell ein Loch reinzusenken).

PVC Kleber lässt sich aber bei den Temperaturen und Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht mehr vernünftig verarbeiten..

mfG.


----------



## Icke (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung zum verschweissen der PVC-Folie ?

Ich hab noch eine Querschnittszeichnung vom Kanal angefertigt.
Kann man das so bauen, oder sollte man die Folie auf der Linken Seite unter der Trockemauer lieber noch irgendwie schützen ? Vielleicht noch ein zweites Vlies durch den gesamten Kanal legen und mit Beton verputzen ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*



			
				Icke schrieb:
			
		

> doch ein zweites Vlies durch den gesamten Kanal legen und mit Beton verputzen ?



wenn du bei mir guckst,.. #61, da habe ich schon ein paar Kilo auf die Folie gestellt,.. dabei habe ich unter den Steinen (auf der Folie)
eingemörtelte Verbundmatte.

Bei deinem Kanal kann ja nicht viel passieren. Wichtiger ist vielleicht, hast du unter der Trockenmauer ein richtiges Fundament?
(wenn da das Erdreich auf Dauer sonst etwas absackt).

Ansonsten würde ich mir auch überlegen,.. wie du sagst,.. auf der Folie (kein Vlies) sondern die NG Verbundmatte komplett auszulegen 
und auch komplett einzumörteln... (wirkt dann nachher auch natürlicher).
und ca.5m x 1,2m kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.
Weil sonst, wie Annett schreibt, der Kanal sich vielleicht eher freispült 

mfG.


----------



## Icke (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Ich habe heute mal ein paar neue Fotos gemacht. Am Teich selbst wurde nur wenig verändert, da es zum Auslegen der Folie momentan leider eh zu kalt ist.


----------



## Icke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> wenn du bei mir guckst,.. #61, da habe ich schon ein paar Kilo auf die Folie gestellt,.. dabei habe ich unter den Steinen (auf der Folie)
> eingemörtelte Verbundmatte.
> 
> Bei deinem Kanal kann ja nicht viel passieren. Wichtiger ist vielleicht, hast du unter der Trockenmauer ein richtiges Fundament?
> ...



Jetzt, wo es langsam wieder wärmer wird, kann es endlich weitergehen.

Zieht die Verbundmatte und der Mörtel nicht das Wasser aus dem Teich ?
Kann man statt der Verbundmatte auch einfachen Kunstrasen nehmen ?


----------



## schrope (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo!

Ja der Mörtel und auch die Matte ziehen Wasser. (brauchst eine gute Kapilarsperre!)
Du kannst statt der teuren Verbundmatte entweder Kunstrasen nehmen, oder noch billiger einfaches Vlies. 
Hab ich bei meinem Teich auch gemacht, [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/70/]HIER[/URL].

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*



Icke schrieb:


> Zieht die Verbundmatte und der Mörtel nicht das Wasser aus dem Teich ?
> Kann man statt der Verbundmatte auch einfachen Kunstrasen nehmen ?



NEIN!   die VERBUNDMATTE die eingemörtelt wurde zieht KEIN Wasser.

Was Wasser zieht ist die UFERMATTE.

Eine Verbundmatte von NG ist nichts anderes als eine dünne Teichfolie, welche mit einigen "Härchen" durchzogen ist, damit der Mörtel hält.

Eine Verbundematte ist ohne Mörtel auch nicht "wasserdicht" (wegen halt den vielen Löchern, und kommt immer auf normale Teilfolie oben drauf).

mfG.


----------



## schrope (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> NEIN!   die VERBUNDMATTE die eingemörtelt wurde zieht KEIN Wasser.
> 
> Was Wasser zieht ist die UFERMATTE.
> 
> ...



Hi Micha!

Okay, die Verbundmatte alleine zieht kein wasser, aber der Mörtel sehr wohl, ausser du hast Dichtmittel dazugegeben !

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

 bei mir zieht (noch) nichts 

vermörtel sah das so aus:  

nix für ungut,.. aber bei unseren Mini-Teichen, ist vermörtelte Verbundmatte aus meiner Sicht o.k. (hat auch weniger "Saugfehiges Gewebe als wenn man
nur Vlies nimmt),.. bleibt nur der Mörtel als solches,...

mfG. nix für ungut
Micha


----------



## Icke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Geht das so ohne all zu großen Wasserverlust ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

nein,.. das wird Kapilar Wasser raus ziehen,..

es darf halt kein Material "mit offener Struktur" sein,.. (du wirst auch mit Zement auf Kunstrasen zuviel Lufteinschlüsse haben)
ich persönlich bin aber auch überhaupt kein Freund von "Kunstrasen",..

nimm wie Schrope geschrieben hat Vlies mit Beton,.. ich persönlich würde aber halt Verbundmatte vorziehen,..

und Ufermatte braucht immer einen "Auslauf" mit Kapilarsperre..

mfG.


----------



## Icke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> nein,.. das wird Kapilar Wasser raus ziehen,..
> 
> es darf halt kein Material "mit offener Struktur" sein,.. (du wirst auch mit Zement auf Kunstrasen zuviel Lufteinschlüsse haben)
> ich persönlich bin aber auch überhaupt kein Freund von "Kunstrasen",..
> ...



1.Wie soll so eine Kapilarsperre denn aussehen ?
Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die Folie ungeschützt sein müsste, da die Ufemratte nicht bis zum Rand reichen darf und die Folie somit frei liegt... 
Wie könnte das in meinem Fall aussehen? Ich möchte, dass die Plane mit den Steinplatten am rechten Rand abschließt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wie auf der Skizze in meinem letzten Post zu sehen, wollte ich die Plane eigentlich darunter verlegen, aber ihr schreibt ja, dass dann das Wasser rausgezogen wird....

2.Achso, noch was zur Pumpe:
Ich habe ein bisschen im Oase-Prospekt geblättert und favourisiere bis jetzt die Aquamax Eco 400 CWS (Serie Aquamax Ecp Pro) oder die Aquamax Eco 3500 ( Serie Aquamax Start).
Welche wäre besser geeignet?
Bringt er zusätzliche Skimmeranschluss an der 4000 CWS etwas, oder hat er sowieso zu wenig Durchfluss ?
Gibt es noch was anderes empfehlenswertes?


----------



## Annett (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Icke.

Bezüglich Steilwand-Rand schau mal hier: http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/steilwaende.html
Wäre das eine mögliche Lösung? Man kann da ja etwas kostengünstiger improvisieren (Kunstrasen und Teppichrandleisten o.ä. gehen sicherlich auch). 
Wie lange das dann allerdings hält -


----------



## Icke (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Icke.
> 
> Bezüglich Steilwand-Rand schau mal hier: http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/steilwaende.html
> Wäre das eine mögliche Lösung? Man kann da ja etwas kostengünstiger improvisieren (Kunstrasen und Teppichrandleisten o.ä. gehen sicherlich auch).
> Wie lange das dann allerdings hält -



Ich fürchte, dass das die Gehwegplatten nicht aushalten und samt der Plane abstürzen...
Könnte man dem Dochteffekt eventuell entgegenwirken, indem man Trasszement mit Dichtmittel verwendet ?


EDIT: Zusatz zu meinem letzten Post, wegen der Pumpe. Der Teich hat etwa 8 m³ Volumen.


----------



## schrope (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Warum sollen deine Platten das nicht aushalten? 
Wenn du sie in ein Mörtelbett legst sitzen die bombenfest und soviel Zugkraft kommt da auch nicht zu stande, das Wasser hält dir das Ganze ja auch und wenn du das einmörtelst trägt die Mörtelschicht auch noch mit.

Dichtmittel, nein! Das wir nie 100%ig dicht sein, ausserdem zieht der Kunstrasen oder das Vlies auch.


----------



## Icke (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Nagut, müsste ja eigentlich funktionieren.  

Kann mir jemand bei der Pumpe weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Annett (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Icke.

Nochmal wegen dem Ufer...
Das wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit: http://www.naturagart.com/images/stories/8_1_5_1_ufermatte/09uf.jpg
Ebenfalls von der Firma Naturagart.

Zur Pumpe bist Du hier eigentlich im falschen Unterforum. Die Technikfreaks schauen meist nur in die "Technik-Ecke".


----------



## Meisterjäger (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo "Icke"!

Zum Thema Folie Verschweissen/Verkleben kann ich Dir vielleicht helfen...
Ich hatte in meiner Zeit als Dachdecker sehr viel Mit PVC-Folien zu tun! Sehr viele Dachdichtungsbahnen bestehen aus PVC und werden im sog. "Heißgasschweissverfahren" verschweisst und bei absolut niedriger Luftfeuchtigkeit, im Hochsommer mit THF (Tetrahydrofuran) Quellgeschweisst.
Das THF funktioniert so ähnlich wie ein Modellbaukleber. Er löst die Oberflächen an und man fügt die Flächen unter Druck zusammen.
Das geht super schnell, hat aber den Nachteil, daß es nur bei absolut trockenem Wetter zuverlässig funktioniert.

Das Heißgasschweissverfahren (Fönen) ist da zuverlässiger, erfordert allerdings eine ganze Menge Praxiserfahrung!!
Als Anhaltspunkt sagt man:
"Die Folienoberfläche muß sich durch die Hitze leicht verflüssigen, darf sich aber auf keinen Fall verfärben!"

Ob die bearbeiteten Nähte zuverlässig Dicht sind kann man anschließend mit der Zugprobe testen. (Allerdings nur am Probestück)
Bei der Zugprobe muß man so feste Ziehen, daß die Folie zerreißt, die verschweißte Naht aber selber zusammenhält! Das übt man am besten so lange, bis man es perfekt hinbekommt und ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt hat!

Weil anschließend in der Teichgrube kann man sich nur noch auf sein Gefühl und seine Erfahrung verlassen!

oder noch einfacher...Man fragt einen Dachdecker, ob er das nicht für ne kleine Mark mal eben verschweissen möchte...

Das beste Schweissgerät ist von der Firma Leister und  schaut so aus:
http://www.klappenbach.de/html/triac_s.html
 und man kann es sich in jedem Dachdeckderbedarf leihen!


----------



## Icke (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Gibts bei dem von dir genannten einen Unterschied zu einem folgender Art ?
http://www.miet24.de/media/de/983/203970/n-983-1190292297-0.jpg


----------



## Meisterjäger (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Ja die Qualität! Der hatTemperaturschwankungen.

Der von Leister hält Haargenau die eingestellte Temperatur ein und kompensiert auch Stromschwankungen!
Dazu kommt noch, daß da ein Umfangreiches Düsensortiment dabei ist, so daß man wirklich in jede noch so kleinste und verwinkelte Ecke kommt.
Ist halt ein wirkliches Profigerät!

Ich habe einige Jahre Erfahrung mit dem Gerät und schwöre darauf, so daß ich mir auch selbst einen gekauft habe, auch wenns im Portmonaie sehr weh getan hat.
Wie gesagt, man kann den auch Leihen!

Bei einigen Folien liegt beim Schweissen die Schwelle zwischen perfekt dicht und verbrannt nur bei um die 10 - 20°C!


Am allerbesten einen Dachdecker Fragen! 
Mit viel Rumprobieren kann es beim Selbermachen klappen, allerdings sollte man viel schlechte Laune mit einkalkulieren!


----------



## Icke (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Ich hab hier nochmal aktuelle Bilder und eine Skizze mit Maßen:


----------



## Icke (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hier der Link zur Pumpen-/Filterfrage: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20662


----------



## Christine (30. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Icke,

den Kalkstein hab ich hier mal rausgenommen, das wird zu unübersichtlich und Du bekommst so bestimmt mehr Antworten. Du findest den Kalk jetzt hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20719


----------



## Icke (30. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Oh, super. Hab mich nicht getraut dafür extra ein neues Thema zu eröffnen.


----------



## Icke (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach der Folie und dem Vlies. Natürlich möglich günstig, aber trotzdem unendlich haltbar. 

Was ist denn die beste Verbindungsart für PVC-Folie ? Kaltschweißen, Kleben oder mit Heißluft verschweißen?


----------



## Meisterjäger (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hi!
Quellschweissen mit THF (S.U.)
Heissgasschweissen mit dem "Fön" (S.U.)
Und verkleben mit "Innotec" oder "Kleber 11" vonn Braas!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*



Icke schrieb:


> Was ist denn die beste Verbindungsart für PVC-Folie ? Kaltschweißen, Kleben oder mit Heißluft verschweißen?



.war die Frage auf PVC und Vlies bezogen ??

wenn es um PVC mit PVC geht:
1. am besten fertig passend "auf Mass" kaufen 
2. dann ist Sie bereits fertig mit "heisschweissverfahren" (spricht Industriefön) "verschweisst..
3. wenn Teilstücke selber machen... dann mit Quellschweissmittel,..

.. in der Reihenfolge...
(PS: Vlies mit Vlies kann man auch prima mit Fön "verkleben")

mfG.


----------



## Icke (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Kann man das Quellschweißen auch in der "Grube" machen, oder sollte man das lieber auf einem ebenen Untergrund machen ?
Ich würde ja eine große Folie nehmen, aber da habe ich bei dem Verbindungskanal ziemlich viel Folie, die einfach abgeschnitten wird und die Folie ist insgesamt unnötig schwer.
Desshalb wollte ich insgesamt drei Teilstücke machen. Also jeweils eine Folie für die Teiche und dann eineen Streifen für den Kanal.


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Icke,

ein guter Händler schweißt Dir die drei Stücke auf Maß zusammen. 

NG z.B. macht das - gut, dass sind nicht die billigsten, aber die geben auf Ihre grüne Folie 15 bis 25 Jahre Gewährleistung, was die Sonderanfertigung mehr kostet, sparst Du an Materialkosten wieder ein.


----------



## Meisterjäger (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Icke!
Im Nachfolgenden Link ist eine Verlegeanleitung für eine PVC Dachbahn  enthalten, mit welcher ich unter Anderem zu tun hatte!!

Diese Anleitung ist exemplarisch für alle PVC Bahnen/Folien, da das Verbindungs/schweissverfahren bei allen PVC Bahnen identisch ist!

http://www.fdt.de/gfx/assets/Verlegeanleitung_Rhenofol.pdf

Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Icke,..

ich würde an deiner Stelle zwei Haupt-Folien fertig kaufen,..
und dann einen Streifen wie oben beschrieben selber dran kleben.

Ich würde 15cm überlappen lassen,.. dann die ersten ca. 5cm mit Quellschweissmittel/kleber "verschweissen",..
und wenn trocken, nocheinmal 5cm mit Innotec..

Bei der geringen Tiefe des  Kanals ist dann auch der Wasserdruck minimal,.. da wird schon nix passieren,..
(selber mit Fön würde ich als Anfänger vermeiden, Lochgefahr).

mfG.


----------



## Icke (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Danke. Ich werde dann wohl die beiden "Klebe-Techniken" kombinieren.

Gibt es denn eigentlich noch andere Händler, außer Naturagart und Oase, die etwas preisgünstiger sind, als die beiden genannten ?
Ich wollte nämlich keine 6€ pro qm zahlen...
Oder ist er Unterschied wirklich so groß ? Ich vermute ja, dass die sich ihren Namen ganzschön teuer bezahlen lassen.


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Ja, guck mal hier: Czebra GmbH  mit denen haben wohl einige ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Wuzzel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Else, Folienpreise haben die ganz gute, aber wenn die real beim Verlegen auch so sind, wie sie sich bei "Ab ins Beet" und Ingos Koiteich präsentiert haben ... dann:"Gute Nacht du liebe Folie" ...

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hab ich nicht gesehen - wie waren die denn da?


----------



## Icke (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Ja, was war denn da ???

Irgendwie stürzen meine Browser immer ab, wenn ich auf die verschiedenen PVC-Folien klicke.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Da gibts hier einen Thread zu Ab ins Beet... in der Sendung versuchten die nen Bodenablauf zu bauen und die Folie zu verlegen. 
Resultat: Auf den Bodenablauf haben Sie aus "technischen" Gründen verzichtet und die Folie lag total in Falten. 

Wolf


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Was aber nichts über die Qualität der Folie aussagt, oder? Ich bin der Meinung, da gäbe es ein paar positive Stimmen - oder hab ich mich da verdaddelt?


----------



## Icke (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Wo bekomme ich denn einen Folienklebstoff à la "Innotec" her?
Bei http://www.siggi0001.de/index.html wird sowas nicht angeboten. Bzw. habe ich ncihts dergleichen gefunden.
MfG
Icke


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

z.B. hier:

http://www.yatego.com/teichfilterce...dcd94ac7_6,innotec-adheseal---der-superkleber

oder hier:

http://www.reptilica.de/product_info.php/product/Innotec-Adheseal-Express-Abdichtungskleber

oder hier:

http://preisvergleich.getprice.de/preisvergleich/getprice2005/Suchen/40010/innotec-adheseal.html

oder bei tausenden anderer online Angebote
die die google Suche bringt


----------



## Icke (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Die Folie ist jetzt drin. Jetzt geht es darum, die Folie am Rand zu befestigen.
Geht das an Beton eigentlich nur mit Klemmschienen oder kann man die Folie an incl. Vlies mit Innotec an den Beton drankleben ?


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hi Icke,

das kann man schon - aber es sieht hässlich aus. Mit der Klemmschiene hast Du einen sauberen, ordentlichen Abschluß.


----------



## Icke (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo,

ich habe nochmal eine Frage:
Wo besteht der Unterscheid zwischen "Innotec Adheseal" und "Innotec Inno Seal"?
Welches ist das bessere, wenn es überhaupt einen Unterschied gibt ?

Grüße
Icke (Tobias)


----------



## expresser (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Tobias,

hier siehst du die Vorteile von Adheseal und Inno Seal gibt es nicht.

http://www.innotec.at/web/produkte/produkt.php?id=219


----------



## Icke (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo,
das habe ich bei Ebay aber gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.at/Innotec-Inno-Sea...7375104QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30523QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## expresser (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt*

Da sind wir 2 aber ratlos.

Evtl. etwas Älteres?


----------

